# Lots for sale!!



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm selling my target setup as I have no time to shoot it anymore. I've been shooting my longbow mostly.

Not everything in the photos are for sale, what's NOT included are the stabilizer quick release, side stab mount, bow stand and wrist sling.

The following is NOT show in the photos but ARE for sale:
Additional Speciality Archery peep that is threaded to accept clarifiers/varifiers (NEW) R180 SOLD
2 additional clarifiers (I'll have to confirm the sizes) R220 each SOLD
Sureloc Supreme 550 sight 9" bar in silver 1.375" Viper scope as shown R2550 ON HOLD

In the photos:
2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35 50-60lbs in cobalt blue with Bucknasty string & cable, peep and clarifier R5250 (number 2 cam currently set at 27.5")
12x Victory Nano V1 400 spine arrows cut to 28.5" carbon to carbon R1150 (with spare nocks)
Sureloc Challenger 400 sight 6" bar with 1.75" Viper scope R1550 (both scopes are Viper and both include lenses (x4) and pins. Scope cover goes with 1st sight sold)
Trophy Taker Spring Steel Pro rest with 2 spare blades R550
Doinker Carbon Elite 31.5" stab with 2 x 10.5" side rods (no v bar mount included) R1950
TRU Ball HT release R1150
Sims stabilizer R300 SOLD


I'm in PE, prices exclude shipping.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

All sold!


----------

